# electronic weighing scale



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 40 kg. Capacity electronic weighing machine. When switched on, it displays four zeros, as is normal, bur after a moment the display starts fluctuating, with a minus sign and is never steady. when I press ‘Tare zero’ button, it shows zeros in the display for a moment and starts fluctuating.If weight is put on the weighing platform it shows about 65% of the actual weight and that too fluctuating in a range of about 55% to 65%.Please advise remedial steps, if possible Thanks.

PS: I hope I'm in the proper forum, failing which, the thread may be moved to proper forum with my apologies.


----------

